# I NEED WRITERS INTERESTED IN ZIG ZAG!!!



## SPAMZZKRR (Jan 4, 2009)

Are you a writer who is interested in Zig Zag? That proves two things; you can read the title and you're interested in my offer! I am a writer who likes Zig Zag and I have started a project of stories about said fur. If you are a writer of basic or upwards skill and you would like to take part then please e-mail me at spam123alex@aol.com. I have received the go ahead from Max Blackrabbit with permission. I have also asked Eric Schwartz as his characters normally collide with Max's. I need a few more writers so please e-mail as soon as possible and I will send you some info.

Thanks FA!

SPAMZZKRR


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 4, 2009)

Who is zig zag?


----------



## kitreshawn (Jan 4, 2009)

Zig Zag is a half skunk half tiger (I think?  Never really payed any attention) who runs a porn studio.


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 4, 2009)

kitreshawn said:


> Zig Zag is a half skunk half tiger (I think?  Never really payed any attention) who runs a porn studio.



See part of me wants to run away at the thought that, but another part of me wants to see a link.

Has FA corrupted me?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

It depends on what you want.

If it's a porno story, I'm out. If it's anything else, I'd consider it.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm up for anything. Yeah. Anything.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> I'm up for anything. Yeah. Anything.



Ditto.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 5, 2009)

hmmm I'll chip in if the story interests me, might add some OC's


----------



## ScottyDM (Jan 7, 2009)

Just because a character runs herd on "teh prawns" doesn't mean your story needs to follow suit. See this most excellent example.

So what is the project? An anthology? A joint writing project? Something else?

S-


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Jan 17, 2009)

The project is just some stories about Zig Zag. It'll be good fun...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry Scotty, it'll most likely be a prawnzo, because, well, I can just tell. Maybe it's from all of the posts before you...

And guess what SPAM? YOU CAN GO FUCK YOURSELF.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Do we have permission from Max Blackrabbit? >_>


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Jan 18, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Sorry Scotty, it'll most likely be a prawnzo, because, well, I can just tell. Maybe it's from all of the posts before you...
> 
> And guess what SPAM? YOU CAN GO FUCK YOURSELF.


 
Yeah we have permission from Max and Eric if you need to use his characters. You need to state the copyright stuff at the bottom though. And what is your problem Stain? I doesn't have to be porn at all. There's a difference between love and sex which can easily be expressed in a story. If you don't like porn then that's your opinion but it's not everyone else's. I'm not forcing people to do the project I asked if anyone was interested. It'd be nice for Max and a cool selection of stories to read. Calm down seriously...


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Jan 25, 2009)

My story is done. Check it on YS and FA and expect more coming soon. The project is open for addition at anytime for anyone interested.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I got an Idea... be back with it later


----------

